# Dont know where to post?? :-\



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello everyone. 

Im really in limbo at the moment and dont know where to post!

3 years ago i was diagnosed with unicorn uterus and pco, also my 1 tube is blocked :-(!

Since then iv had 3 cycles of icsi with no success.

I have now been back to the gp to see where we can go from here. He did some bloodtests and they showed i have low estrogen levels. He is refferring me back to a gyn at the local hosp.

But where might we go from here?!

Im hoping they can do something that will maximise our chance of future treatment working, as we are trying to save up!

Maybe they could do a laporoscopy, ovarian drilling, unblock the tube??!

Im driving myself crazy!!

Hoping to hear from someone.

Bunny xx


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Bunny maybe try posting in the inbetween treatment board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

There might be members in a similar position as yourself.

Take care

Tracy


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Tracy.

Is there any chance you could please move my post there?


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

that's it moved, hope you get some replies


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thankyou xxxxxxx


----------

